# Dark Eldar are "done"...



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

From W*rseers 




> I was talking to someone who may or may not be in the know today, who told me a very interesting rumour about the Dark Eldar.
> 
> Apparently the ENTIRE range has been redone - completely new models for everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Believe it when I see it, I'm afraid...


----------



## Samir_Duran (Apr 6, 2009)

Bulls**it! That's what I say! Nothing prevents them from realising something like 3 boxsets and a a battleforce or mega force and make them limited per month to let them sell other miniatures, it's not that way... This is definitevaly a fake or wishful thinking... sorry...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

surprisingly close to the truth, and yet still quite wrong in some parts. 

I believe there are a fair few bits and bobs to finish, 
and then there is the fact mass production hasn't even started which knocks the idea of "waiting for the right time to release them" out of the window. 
Plus "The release is so massive that it would dominate the sales schedules for 2-3 months" is an exaggeration considering the volume of fantasy stuff being prepped.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Everyone on Internet message forums seems to think they know exactly how to run Games Workshop...


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

I say bring the DE! I would like to see what the new models look like and would like to see the army done justice - like outflanking raiders and general ass-kickery!


----------



## Coffeemug (Jan 4, 2008)

I always find it funny when the "Very few people play them" excuse comes up.

OF COURSE NO ONE PLAYS THEM! Most people who have played them have moved on to newer codexes since 1997. The modle range is so dated that its rediculous. Players put them on the shelf because of GW's lack of motivation to reproduce them. 

I'm sorry, but if the codex is solid and the minis look good they will sell like hot cakes, especially if they smell like hot cakes! mmmmmm cake:grin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> OF COURSE NO ONE PLAYS THEM! Most people who have played them have moved on to newer codexes since 1997. The modle range is so dated that its rediculous. Players put them on the shelf because of GW's lack of motivation to reproduce them.


Tou-Fucking-Che

Games Workshop have released a number of products and armies over the last few years that are known to, or are estimated to have made a loss, even when It was blatantly obvious they would. I doubt the LotR or some of the less-popular Warhammer Fantasy release`s actually make much of a proffit either. 

On the other hand. If this release is anywhere near that of Eldar a few years back then ill be chuffed. That was better than even most of the release`s now...


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Considering there's been nothing beyond beastmen...who knows?
When it comes to the "no-one plays them" argument,they are right.Nobody plays them,compared to most other armies,I've only come across 1 player in a year now.


----------



## ultramarine v2 (Nov 11, 2009)

they should just do it i mean how much money are they going to loose really.

they could afford to release space hulk for a limited time only.
so why the hell cant they fix a 40k race!
its so annoying!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I red the same on BOLS a a bit over one hour ago

Regardless of whether everything is completed or if some small things remain these guys wont show their "Jes-Goodwin-enhanced-looks" before late autumn, at earliest. Tyranids, followed by Beastmen, followed by Blood Angels followed by 8th ed Fantasy is the way it seems to go right now...

8th ed WHFB is out early summer, and regardless of what DE players would want that WILL result in at least one, probably two, Fantasy Armybook during the autumn. TK and O&G are looking like the best candidates.

However since Tyranids and Beastmen are out so early in the year there might actually be a good chance that 4 armybooks/codices are out to one of the/both the respectively game system 2010, and that would give those Dork Eldars some chances

One other way of seeing it is that GW might want to press out at least another "sure" card, speaking sales-wise, to be in calm waters economically regardless of how a Dark Eldar sale goes. This generally means more Space Marines, and a new Core Game version, in these cases Blood Angels (and perhaps one more chapter, lots of "fleet based marines chapter rumours") and 8th Ed Fantasy. GW happens to be on the stock market as a company. They have share holders. The world is in economical jeopardy right now. Convincing them, the share holders, that "we should take our chances on this card, that might be a wild one (defo one that has a bad sale history), is probably not that easy before adding some security to the ship first:no:

I guess DE early 2011


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I would play them...if the models were renewed, hell i could even stand the 10 year old codex. And i know some peps who would play them too if not aformentioned stuff. :/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i predict dark eldar will occupy the same slot space wolves did this year, which is the period of time immediately after the school holidays on the lead up to Christmas. Its the golden time pre xmas, other wise they will get the january slot 2011. 

I dont buy the whole not sure if they will sell bollocks, if they didnt think they would sell they wouldn't be redesigning the whole range, they would simply keep what they have and write a new codex and add some new stuff like they do with fantasy(for the most part) 

I can see them having closer links to the craftworld kin and better models than any other army because they have been designed post CAD introduction and massive amounts of imput from Jes "the god" Goodwin, i can also see Craft world Eldar getting a new codex spring boarding off the Dark Eldar


----------



## ultramarine v2 (Nov 11, 2009)

like i have a small dark eldar collection but im afraid to buy anymore stuff incase it becomes obsolete..


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

The release of DE would be the same as the release of any other race... people will buy it, both the old players of the race and those who were on the fence about it.... oh, and those who have every army and like to show off 

I will stick to my 3 armies and call it done


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been thinking of starting a "fast" army for my next army and i narrowed it down to 3: ravenwing, blood angels and dark eldar. But with all of these silly rumors running around about DE and BA I can't descide. I hope to God they do DE soon, i've watched them be played by experienced players and it was like watching a gruseome surgery


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I would think that a race like DE would be released in the time around the UK Games Day. It makes sense, lots of interest can be focused in a short amount of time by combining the 2 events. Thats what they did for SW.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

GO DE!!! I play them for sure if they come 2011, Tax Income means X-Mas in April. So I buy them. I always wanted the twisted cousins of the Craftworld Eldar. They would sell like hotcakes too. Why bother with Beast Men, last I heard no one plays them, its ethier Chaos Warriors, or Daemons, but they're selling that crap. I can see DE (Hopefully) coming out 2011 if not earlier.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I have to say (and because I have the disposable income for it) if they release the DE next year I guarantee I will buy the Codex and a large size army (not right off the bat ofcourse, gotta figure all those little techniques to kicking ass first). It's the only Codex I'm looking forward too, well until they release an Emperor's Childrens' Codex (but will I still be collecting 40K at 50 years of age?).


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> GW happens to be on the stock market as a company. They have share holders. The world is in economical jeopardy right now. Convincing them, the share holders, that "we should take our chances on this card, that might be a wild one (defo one that has a bad sale history), is probably not that easy before adding some security to the ship first:no:


Really what exchange are they on and what name do they trade under?


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

As much as I would want to, I *wouldnt* believe it until I see an official announcement of some kind by GW


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

To bad hes lieing out his arse. That is why you never go to over to the kiddie pool, its filled with retarded kids that piss in the water.

The CODEX was written, and rewritten several times, they could never get it balanced. That added with the lack of new models and the need to redo the entire range is why there is no current codex. well also GWs complete lack of caring about anything that is not space marines.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

TBH I don't think the rumour is true, but no harm in hoping.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Hope is all we have mate.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

No we don't have hope we hope we have hope that there is a slight chance of them coming out in 2010


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> To bad hes lieing out his arse. That is why you never go to over to the kiddie pool, its filled with retarded kids that piss in the water.
> 
> The CODEX was written, and rewritten several times, they could never get it balanced. That added with the lack of new models and the need to redo the entire range is why there is no current codex. well also GWs complete lack of caring about anything that is not space marines.


Oh right, so we take exactly what you say as gospel, right?

As to lack of balance for the reason for not being included, are you actually shitting one?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dark Eldar are coming out SOON, as I was told at GW. He said something about 'don't worry about buying warriors, they might not be redone'. But he said that Archon WILL, Incubi WILL, Wyches MIGHT be plastic, Talos WILL, and that there are some new special characters.

This might not actually be true, I'm not sure.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I hope its true i pray its true
Being fair next to no one played space wolves till the new codex arrived and now the hobby is swarming
So if they are waiting for an indicator of popularity then i think thats the best they will get

Personally I have been waiting for this codex for years and I want them to come out and will buy them but if they have redone all the models (ill weep because i love the current raider and ravager model) I will have to spend money on them because they are the one army I really really really want to do.

I want to believe it but I cant... I've had hope die in my mouth to many times from rumours in store and on the net
Lets see.. I personally think that the fantasy 8th ed might not be done in time... or may just be a rumour which may leave a nice de sized window.

Once again I hope and pray


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm going to be radical - i don't really think the models are that bad as they are, I mean, they are alien, and have an alien feel, so they do the job!
And the DE Codex is still quite playable and only needs a few updates in my view. Make them all fleet of foot, jobs done!!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Curses. I just started bulk converting a Dark Eldar army.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I won't believe they are releasing a new codex for DE until I see something about how the fluff has been rewritten. Nothing is going to be published until they get that sorted out. I think it might be possible for a release in 12 months or so, but it is more likely to be 3-4 years or for 6th ed.


----------



## Arkaos (Nov 27, 2008)

from the looks of things (lack of new models, codices, etc) i believe the DE are going the way of the squats  just my perrogative


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you think that this is possibly linked with the whole Tale of Four Gamers jetbike fiasco?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

HandOfNephthys said:


> Do you think that this is possibly linked with the whole Tale of Four Gamers jetbike fiasco?


I'm unaware of this could you elaborate? Sounds interesting.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'm unaware of this could you elaborate? Sounds interesting.


Quoted for your reading pleasure:



admiraldick said:


> in this months WD there is an article revisiting the Tale of Four Gamers series from earlier in the year. i forget the guy's name, but one of them had built himself an Eldar force that, as i recall, had a high percentage of Wave Serpents and Jetbikes. i say 'as i recall' because the army wasn't featured in the article (not even a retrospective picture), instead we were told that he had lent his army to the design team.
> 
> but this is a very strange statement. he didn't lend it to a mate in the design team who wanted to play as Eldar for a bit, he lent it to the design team itself. which means that they must have wanted it for play testing (either as part of a new army that doesn't currently have any models or to play against another army that's in developement).
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Starship Trooper said:


> Really what exchange are they on and what name do they trade under?


http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=GAW.L
:wink:

Google: giving easy answers in seconds for everybody...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I take it with a pinch of salt and my attitude to DE hasn't change - When it's announced I'll start putting money aside and GW will get a heck of a big advance order from me :grin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> He said something about 'don't worry about buying warriors, they might not be redone'.


warriors have been redone, no reason why you won't be able still use old ones alongside new though


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you HandOfNephthys. It sounds promising.

The Dark Eldar are one of those armies I feel should never have fallen into disrepair. They offer an extremely unique playing style, with multiple advantages (Brutal assault units, brilliant shooting, extreme speed and maneuverability) and one heavily emphasized disadvantage (No staying power/Durability). This made them such an interesting force to play as. Most armies have some durability, but the DE have non. This coupled with a relatively low model count ensured that a DE player had to use extreme cunning and tactics to overcome the enemy. By playing the army you almost entered the DE mindset, becoming cunning, underhand and at times outright reckless. 

I have a feeling that if a new model range/codex is released the incubi will prove to be the coverboys of the codex. GW does love their 3+ armour saves.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

darklove said:


> I won't believe they are releasing a new codex for DE until I see something about how the fluff has been rewritten. Nothing is going to be published until they get that sorted out. I think it might be possible for a release in 12 months or so, but it is more likely to be 3-4 years or for 6th ed.


I'm seriously hoping they rewrite the fluff to consist of nothing of:
"They showed up to every major conflict and got their asses handed to them unless they brought like a bajillion dark lances. Just way too many. Everybody has one."


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> I'm seriously hoping they rewrite the fluff to consist of nothing of:
> "They showed up to every major conflict and got their asses handed to them unless they brought like a bajillion dark lances. Just way too many. Everybody has one."


Hehehe this is the boon of an old Codex. Back in 3d Orks could have 3 heavy weapons with 10 boyz. DE are still in that "era" and thus extremely overloaded with Dark Lances

Im just hoping that when they finally get released they will have had an equal "make over" as the WE got for Fantasy with their last book. Anything else that that is an utter fail in my book:read:


----------



## MorbidAngel (Oct 7, 2009)

On the topic of Dark Eldar background/fluff, I just thought that I would insert what i'd heard last week in my local Games Workshop to the mix. Now I don't know if this is 100% true or anything, but a journalist type who also games there apparently knows Dan Abnet In real Life. (From the same small town allegidly). 

Just to clarify- this person doesn't play Eldar, Dark Eldar, or any kind of space elf, but seemed to think that Dan Abnet had quietly told him that GW had asked him to write new background/fluff for the Dark Eldar Codex. Obviously take this with a pinch of salt, since although they're a nice guy I don't know them well so they -could- be lying, but it seems to confirm a few other rumours that people in this thread mentioned.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MorbidAngel said:


> but seemed to think that Dan Abnet had quietly told him that GW had asked him to write new background/fluff for the Dark Eldar Codex.


Ah, the words that would explain this are chinese whispers, 
there is something in this, but it bears little resemblance to the facts


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

bump any one know the answer?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Noone plays DA because the models are pig ugly atm


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Noone plays DA because the models are pig ugly atm


I thought that was the point of being evil? You'd never see a csm winning any beauty prizes.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Catpain Rich said:


> I thought that was the point of being evil? You'd never see a csm winning any beauty prizes.


The uncounted number of Nurgle entries (and the few eitries of the other Gods) winning prices at Golden Daemons tells us youre wrong


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> The uncounted number of Nurgle entries (and the few eitries of the other Gods) winning prices at Golden Daemons tells us youre wrong


Goldon Daemon is about painting, not looking good. You could paint a turd and win, as long as your painting skills were awesome. 

Probably


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Catpain Rich said:


> I thought that was the point of being evil? You'd never see a csm winning any beauty prizes.


Try telling that to the Slaneesh Marines.


----------



## randys_s13 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hhhhhmmmm, no new codex in ten years, no support. Any one ever hear of the Chaos Dwarfs, or Squats, ya that's were the DE are headed. How many times has a new Codex came out for the space marines when they aren't really needed? There going to get eaten by the bugs...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm, maybe we could get the best of both worlds - squats weren't eaten by the nids just taken into the webway by the dark eldar where they had their wicked ways with their new found midget race.

New unit: Leather clad squats lead by a DE witch with a whip

On a serious note, I think there must be a tipping point at which GW will be more compelled to either shelve or re-do the 10yr codices as 5Ed armies seem to be rebalanced on a slightly higher level - if more codices arent dealt with then all we will have is spacemuhreens of different colours and a few alien races (orks, nids...next?)

Our play group has turned into a 5Ed fest already, I hope this changes


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

One of the problems might be differentiating DE from Eldar in playstyle and rules?

At the moment, the most competitive Army type is Mech Eldar, i.e. Serpents filled with Dire Avengers, a serpent or two of assault units (banshees) and fire support from Prisms/Falcons.

Dark Eldar get Raiders filled with Warriors, with a Raider or two of Incubi/Wyches, with Ravager Fire support.

It's exactly the same army, with extra spikes and less stamina. At least in the old Editions Eldar weren't as mech as they are now, so there were gameplay differences. Now everyone is in vehicles, Dark Eldar fail, because their vehicles are fail.


----------



## duckfromhelll (Mar 25, 2008)

I loved my DE whych army. all whyches in raiders and a whych archite with shadowfield on a bike with a unit to back her up...was unstopable until they got rid of consolidating into another unit.

I am really wishing for a fear causing army. Like their guns that make people take LD tests minus how many poeple are under the template, those work awsome.
Faster than eldar, more fragile, with better guns has always been their motto.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I would suggest that making dark eldar function much like eldar but with some huge twist - like making the army much more hit and run or some other army twist, would be a nice wa to approach it. When they feel like corrupted eldar then they are just about there - maybe this is what GW are trying to get and are waiting out on the moment when it all slots together


----------



## Thanquol26 (Jan 7, 2010)

IMO Dark Eldar have been the most beautifull army of their era. Now, however, their models are hopelessly outdated (esspecially the warriors). But I still love the Talos. If GW put some effort in it, I'm certain they will come up with kick-ass models.
I started them for the models. Just loved the Talos and Raiders/Ravegers. Hope to have my "Kabal of the Frozen Soul" up running asap after a new codex comes out. It would be about time!!!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm thinking that DE will be like the Eldar, but more bite and less flexibility.

Much like how CSM are to SM, way more kick, but alot less 'well-rounded'.

I'm thinking DE will emerge as the most fragile army, we're talking a proper glass sword here. I reckon there will be alot of rules involving 'always striking first' and stat nerfing (wych weapon style). The army will have no proper back bone as i think that the 10 man 'sniper' squads will vanish. I think we'll see alot more use for scourges, and consequently alot more of them, unless however, GW beef them up into shock troops. 

I think there will be a couple of new Characters, plus re-vamps of the old ones. Maybe the likes of Lelith and Drazhar will simpy come 'upgrades' (much like telion and the like).

theres loads more I could right, but i think we all feel the same way about most htings for this codex.

And we all know that a month or 2 after its release the SM will get a unit that can hit Fast vehicles moving flat out on a 2+, and be immune to all poison, and finally be able to rapid fire at any squad that assaults them...you know, just to 'balance' the new DE and Tyranid CC armies that players will have no choice but to build if they want a competitive army


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

oh, you mean sternguard with their fancy no coversave S4 ammo which can bring a raider to it's knees?


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

im just waiting for some official GW response with a rough timeline so that every whining DE and necron player wont threadjack just so they can have a bitch about how it isnt fair-- i think we've got the message, DE not done in long time, complaining about it and clogging threads (other than this one) that arent even related isnt going to do anything- GW is a business they make business decisions for $$$

why do you think SM and the like are continually upgraded? because GW will almost certainly make $ out of new releases -- DE are at the other end with the title of 'one of the least popular armies' - so what feasible reason could GW have in an unstable economic climate? 'lets redo this army to satisfy the minority!' i dont think so. i dont pretend to know how and why GW operates specifically, but just apply some logic to the situation

now i might get some 'interesting' replies, but you have no argument- because nothing you will say is going to make musch of a difference... my favourite comment on the matter has been from a guy who said 'i wish they would just discontinue DE so people will stop whining and so tht GW has some more shelf space so i dont have 2 order everything in because they dont have it' two birds with 1 stone, i like


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

i agree with you stooge, im sick of threadjacking DE players esp. on BoLS (apart from this thread which is specific to DE), as arnie stated "stop whining" if you hate the models convert regular eldar - problem solved, be resourceful like World Eater players who use the SW codex as proxy rules set esentially making an entire count as army , no other player collective (cept maybe Chaos Marine players) whine about the hobby as much, with so much negativity it makes me wonder weather your enjoyment of the hobby has been tarnished, remember why we spend copious amounts of cash of plastic men - for fun. Beating yourself it to a violent frothing frenzy about how GW hates YOU only detracts from your enjoyment of a social and friendly hobby, so much hate and aggression has no place in the wargaming community.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

ENGARDE said:


> i agree with you stooge, im sick of threadjacking DE players esp. on BoLS (apart from this thread which is specific to DE), as arnie stated "stop whining" if you hate the models convert regular eldar - problem solved, be resourceful like World Eater players who use the SW codex as proxy rules set esentially making an entire count as army , no other player collective (cept maybe Chaos Marine players) whine about the hobby as much, with so much negativity it makes me wonder weather your enjoyment of the hobby has been tarnished, remember why we spend copious amounts of cash of plastic men - for fun. Beating yourself it to a violent frothing frenzy about how GW hates YOU only detracts from your enjoyment of a social and friendly hobby, so much hate and aggression has no place in the wargaming community.


exactly right. so stop having a bitch and suck it up!


----------



## RogueWargaming (Oct 15, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

I say go for it! It will definatly bring a ton of new DE players, and with a release this big, how can anyone who plays elder or Dark Elder not resist!

Much better than a space marine update....... AGAIN!


----------



## khael (Jul 4, 2009)

whether or not it's true, it's still something that needs to be done. the old models are horribly outdated. I think the whole race could do with a make over... 'cause right now they look like they escaped from some low budget 70's sci fi flick.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dont forget people. "JJ" was quoted as saying "every army in in 40k range will be getting an update before 6th ed of 40k is released.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> Dont forget people. "JJ" was quoted as saying "every army in in 40k range will be getting an update before 6th ed of 40k is released.


I am pretty sure the quote started "If all goes to plan",
it's a moot point in regards to DE as they are coming anyway



RogueWargaming said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I have never understood this kind of thinking, 
pics of you being born with a disclaimer from Obama that you are in fact who you say you are or it didn't happen and you don't really exist :biggrin:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

If true (emphasis on If) then its great news. A mate of mine has just started a Dark Eldar army, which he's building in his spare time at work. In addition to the regular models he's using dark elf parts for conversions, as the Dark Eldar parts, though nice looking, are certainly dated.

Personally I've always thought Games Workshop should use Dark Eldar to recruit new sculptors, come up with a great looking model and your in.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Personally I've always thought Games Workshop should use Dark Eldar to recruit new sculptors, come up with a great looking model and your in.


They dont need to hire new sculptors, they only need to make damn sure that Gary Morley never makes a single damn model again, ever, and everything will be dandy. When Gary is roaming free on sculpts you end up with armies looking like Dork Eldar:laugh:


----------

